# What are some fun sports for ametures?



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

My Beagle (possibly german shepherd) mix has a TON of energy. I take her on walks and play fetch with her in the yard, but sometimes I think it would be fun to get her into a sport. 

She can run pretty fast, loves digging (sometimes where shes not supposed to), sniffs around the house, and loves tug-of-war and fetch. She is not as short as a beagle, but not extremely tall.

What kinds of sports would she be good at? Thanks!


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

you could give agility a try. You don't have to compete seriously.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Something you can do at home: Musical Canine Freestyle? :biggrin1:






Obviously that video's kind of advanced, but there's nothing stopping you from training your dog a few cute tricks you can dance together!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Hapybublebeagle said:


> My Beagle (possibly german shepherd) mix has a TON of energy. I take her on walks and play fetch with her in the yard, but sometimes I think it would be fun to get her into a sport.
> 
> She can run pretty fast, loves digging (sometimes where shes not supposed to), sniffs around the house, and loves tug-of-war and fetch. She is not as short as a beagle, but not extremely tall.
> 
> What kinds of sports would she be good at? Thanks!


With that type of energy she sounds like a good candidate for agility. 

If she likes to use her nose then perhaps try tracking. 

The tugging and fetching is definitely an asset for flyball.

The digging ? ... well, .. much to the chagrin of millions of dogs, they haven't really invented a 'sport' for that yet LOL


... as for what she'd be good at ... that's ENTIRELY up to her


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, I really appreciate you guys for helping me out  I'm interested in lure coursing (the kind with plastic bags), does anyone have any experience in that? I know shes not a sight hound, but I think she might like it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hapybublebeagle said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate you guys for helping me out  I'm interested in lure coursing (the kind with plastic bags), does anyone have any experience in that? I know shes not a sight hound, but I think she might like it.


If you are looking into Lure Coursing, you might be interested in AKC's Coursing Ability Test, your dog doesn't have to be a sighthound and can be a mix (provided that your dog is registered with AKC's Canine Partners listing). 

I don't really have much experience in coursing, as I have sporting dogs and non-sporting dogs, but AKC does have quite a bit of information on their website about the CAT, and other aspects of coursing. 

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/lure_coursing/Coursing_Ability_Test_Summary.pdf
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/lure_coursing/Coursing_Ability_Regulations.pdf

http://www.akc.org/events/lure_coursing/


----------

